

Edible Electronic Birthday Cakes - prbuckley
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=98184828

======
ninjackn
How exactly is carbonating fruit an "Edible Electronic Birthday Cake"?

~~~
polvi
Huh, when I hit the link it was:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=9790953...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=97909534)

~~~
ninjackn
Odd... I'm getting linked to:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=9818482...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=98184828)

------
replicatorblog
Homaru Cantu at the Moto restaurant in Chicago does some stuff like this. He
offers "fresh squeezed, orange soda" at his place in addition to donut soup
and dehydrated peanut butter. Check out this video at Pop!Tech.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2iuOf76BSg>

------
polvi
Go Pat! Congrats on the success of the book!

